# Great Article on Ben Henderson



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey, this guy is my friend and from day one has treated everyone at our gym with respect. This is a great article on him as he has his first big fight in the WEC. The guy is a phenomenal athlete and I can only see bright things in his future. Here is an article written on him on mmaweekly.com

Link: http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=8014&zoneid=13



> Sometimes timing is indeed everything, as the old saying goes.
> 
> This has never been more true in the career of lightweight Benson “Ben” Henderson than at this moment.
> 
> ...


Truly a great guy so be pulling for him if his fight happens to get aired. He should have a great chance against Njokuani who looks to be a great striker.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ben Henderson seems like a good fighter with a bright future. Anthony Njokuani is no joke though I saw him fight Donald Cerrone and he actually gave Cowboy a tough time.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I've seen his MFC fights, was pretty relentless with his wrestling from what I remember (very vague recollection, thing I remember most is his hair and those glasses).

How old is he Tango?


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Ben Henderson seems like a good fighter with a bright future. Anthony Njokuani is no joke though I saw him fight Donald Cerrone and he actually gave Cowboy a tough time.


Yeah I watched his youtube fights. The guy seems vicious with his stand up. Ben is a NAIA 2x All American Wrestler (National Chapions - They actually had a higher rank than D-II powerhouses that year) and has GREAT BJJ. He has dominated many BJJ black belts both in BJJ and MMA. He was originally supposed to face Junior Assuncao so he was actually focusing a lot on his stand up so maybe he'll stand with Njokuani to test himself. I'm not sure of his gameplan but I do feel that he can get Njokuani down with ease and dominate on the ground. I guess we'll see. I'm sure thsi fight will be ntertaining, they both know what is at stake.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> I've seen his MFC fights, was pretty relentless with his wrestling from what I remember (very vague recollection, thing I remember most is his hair and those glasses).
> 
> How old is he Tango?


I think he's 24 or 25 MAX. Yeah his hair is wild lol. The crazy thing is that he always has a toothpick in his mouth during the post fight interview and I was like, "Ben do you just throw that thing in as soon as you win?" and he said, "Naw doggie, it's in my mouth the whole time." That bastard fights with a toothpick in his mouth every fight! I told him he's nuts and is going to choke lol.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Do you believe him? I mean that just sounds strange, lol.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Do you believe him? I mean that just sounds strange, lol.


Yeah, Ben is a crazy truthful guy. He's very spiritual and religious so lying doesn't fit his personality trait lol. Maybe it forces him not to breathe through his mouth? It's just a superstitious thing of his. He has a very interesting way of picking his entrance music too lol.


----------



## Kaelis (Feb 15, 2009)

Ive Known Ben for a couple of years ( His mom owns a corner store near my house and he take time off to work for her) he is a real spiritual,level headed, down to earth guy. He has worked extremely hard to get where he is. I believe he has what it takes to make it to the top. Then I can go around telling every one that I used to buy energy drinks from that guy.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

Kaelis said:


> Ive Known Ben for a couple of years ( His mom owns a corner store near my house and he take time off to work for her) he is a real spiritual,level headed, down to earth guy. He has worked extremely hard to get where he is. I believe he has what it takes to make it to the top. Then I can go around telling every one that I used to buy energy drinks from that guy.


Wow I didn't know his Mom owned a shop out here? That's crazy. Yeah he's a real cool guy. I'm very excited for his next fight against Shane Roller. I hope it gets televised...


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

this man made me some good money


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

I see the resemblance, he's definitely Hendo's son.


----------



## Kaelis (Feb 15, 2009)

Tango87 said:


> Wow I didn't know his Mom owned a shop out here? That's crazy. Yeah he's a real cool guy. I'm very excited for his next fight against Shane Roller. I hope it gets televised...


 From WEC site it looks like Bens fight *IS* going to be televised I cant wait Shane Roller is going to be Bens toughest opponent yet. Im betting Bens team will come up with a game plan that will negate Shanes supposed advantage wrestling. Im thinking 2nd round KO Knee to the head after Ben stuffs Roller's Shot.


----------



## Kaelis (Feb 15, 2009)

Benson Smooth Henderson 1st Round TKO I never doubted.. Can I get an AMEN!!!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

no need to bump old threads. there is a discussion thread put up already.


----------

